# I think ratings are partially made up



## Keithsm2 (Dec 29, 2014)

My rating for last 1 day. 4.67. I had four rides. What combo of numbers could add up to that for four fares?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Two fives, one four, and one that didn't rate you.


----------



## Kid Uber (Nov 10, 2014)

Keithsm2 said:


> My rating for last 1 day. 4.67. I had four rides. What combo of numbers could add up to that for four fares?


Hi Keith.. Your ratings will fluctuate for a while till you have enough rides under your your belt (About 100-150) in the mean time just do your best be polite and most of all get the pax to the right destination without any errors and youll be alright. However it seems like you had three 5 star reviews and one 3 star review.


----------



## Keithsm2 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks hammer. Didn't think about one no rating. I have over 200 trips. Last 35 were all 5s. Then that . Oh well. Thanks again.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

I have 102 rides now with a 4.97. I want to know which ones rated me less than 5 and why.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I started to see my 365 rating almost always equal my dashboard rating. If this is the case, I think it is the best setup. Christmas, new year, Halloween, gasparilla here in Tampa, Valentine's day etc... Are all repeating annually and causing surge as well as dings in our ratings. To even out and eliminate the one off events having too much impact on ratings, annual rolling score must be kept for all riders and not an arbitrary 500 rated trips we are being told. What if somebody does 500 trips in 1 month and most are surge? He might easily lose his job! Annual rating reduces this uncertainty.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Keithsm2 said:


> My rating for last 1 day. 4.67. I had four rides. What combo of numbers could add up to that for four fares?


the main thing is, it doesnt necessary mean its from your last day
it all depends on when pax get back to the app to rate
folks on here claim the max is 2 days and then they cant rate you, but other riders can probably confirm the latest they can rate


----------

